
Who was Jason Spindler? American who survived 9/11 dies in Kenya terror attack - kaboro
https://www.newsweek.com/jason-spindler-9-11-kenya-terror-attack-nairobi-1293622
======
isostatic
I stayed at that hotel 4 times last year, most recently in November. It's a
long entrance drive from the main road leading to a compound, which has a
hotel, resturant, I think a Qatar Airlines office, and a few other buildings

If you walk to the hotel, you go through a metal detector and a brief bag-
search on entrance to the compound.

If you go to the hotel in a car/taxi/uber, you don't get the first check, they
instead give a cursory check in the car, but certainly don't open any bags.

You then get to the front hotel, where your bag goes through a scanner and you
get wanded, this is an open area (one side has a hotel-resturant patio, the
other the bar's patio)

Like most hotel searches, it's all for show, a truck full of men with ak47s,
or even 1 person with a 9mm glock, isn't going to be stopped.

I'm surprised they chose 3PM to launch the attack -- most residents will be
out doing whatever they do at that time, and that seems to reflect from the
fact the majority of deaths are locals working in the hotel.

------
AnonQ
[https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/final-9-11-review-
commis...](https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/final-9-11-review-commission-
report-unclassified.pdf/view)

